# 3 dimensional equivalent of 3x3x3x3 hypercube



## JensRenders (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi!

I was wondering if there could be a 3 dimensional twistypuzzel that corresponds to the same group as the 3x3x3x3 hypercube, the allowed moves beeing the same as those on the 3x3x3x3. Does this exist? If not, how can we show it does not exist?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 26, 2016)

This has been discussed a few times in the MC4D Yahoo group. Some ideas were thrown around, but so far nobody has actually figured out a solution, for either the 3^4 or the 2^4 which has also been considered. I have a feeling (and I don't think I'm the only one) that it's possible though, so maybe one day it will happen.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 6:49 AM)

Finally a real life prototype has been made a few months back.
Mass producing it will take time.


----------

